# Umfrage zum fünften Teil der buffedStory



## smogpaster (30. September 2010)

Hallo,


stimmt hier ab, was im nächsten Teil der Story passieren wird.



Viel Spass,





Peter Greza schreibt auch privat Geschichten auf seiner Homepage.


----------



## darkmoon2000 (30. September 2010)

Ich dachte nicht das ich mal sowas schreibe aber:

F I R S T !!!!! 


Oh Gott, ich hoffe du hast meinen Charaktervorschlag verwendet smogmaster! *hoff*


----------



## Parabella (30. September 2010)

ich denke mal der olle troll versucht sie aufzuhalten weil die elfe auch ein druide ist oder so


----------



## Marctoad (1. Oktober 2010)

Und dann so BÄM... is sie hoffentlich in ner Falle^^


----------



## Thrallsknight (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin zwar treuer Hordler aber trotzdem fänd ichs cool wenn die Nachtelfe sich Lyria anschließen würde(zumindest für ne kurze Zeit. 
Gute Story nur weiterso.


----------

